# Who??



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Who should I breed with Merlin?? I'm thinking of getting a new female, but only if you guys think they will make some babies prettier than what Merlin and Pearl may make. So here's a poll and I'll keep it open until Friday or so. =D

Merlin









Pearl









Other female


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I vote Pearl. Then you'd have more variety in colors.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

the thing is that it's whatever you want. If you want a marble like pearl with merlin go for it! If you want the fry to be dark, go with the other female (I went with her with the flip of a coin tails 2/3)!
the thing is It is what you want Vikki!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

that fish looks exactly like my black orchid female. i vote for her because of the nice finnage.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I vote Pearl!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

That female has AMAZING rays! I love her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Is that black one his daughter? If it is I'd go with her.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

definitely go for the black. comparing that fish with mine side by side, yours has better finnage. with better photography skills, yours would definitely look better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! They do look similar, except Vikki's looks to me like she has a hint of green but it could just be the lighting. Both are very pretty!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I loooove that dark female. I think their fry would look amazing. Good luck!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I REALLY like the look of the other female. I think her and Merlin would match wonderfully, and if you keep on breeding their babies, you could probably have a gorgeous line popping up.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh that other female and Merlin would make some pretty babies!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Is that black one his daughter? If it is I'd go with her.


If you haven't read yet, all the Pearlins died.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so it all depends now on if this person decides to get into a bidding war with me. She is free shipping. I just don't want to pay more than $25 for her. So I bid for her, and we'll just have to see how it goes. If she goes higher, than it will be Pearl again.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well I see that you voted for the other female. cool, and remember it's your choice


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Vikki! go with the dark one, where the crap did u find her!! i want one like that SO bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, you want one of every kind, AlexXx! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol yes Alex if you could have every betta you would. lol
Like I said, I will breed the black female if I get her. She's on Aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1257103448
But I don't want to pay more than $25. I'm doing some serious money hunting right now. I don't know how I'm going to come up with money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it works out for you. She's pretty!


----------

